# Wolverine VariGrind



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think they messed up my order to my benifit, I have the VariGrind, and the 
VariGrind2.

It seems to me that they both do the same thing, just the VariGrind2 is an improved model.

Does any one know if the are the same, or are they for two different types of grind?

In any case I only paid for the varigrind and received both.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like you made out like a bandit. The 2 is just the latest model of the same tool.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have read a few ramblings that each has it's own pros. I have both at this time, but have not used the #2 yet. I am hanging on to both until I see if there truly is a difference as I have seen discussed.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bob N said:


> I have read a few ramblings that each has it's own pros. I have both at this time, but have not used the #2 yet. I am hanging on to both until I see if there truly is a difference as I have seen discussed.


 I think I'll do the same the #2 I got yesterday in the package with my dressing attachment (which is the last peice of what I ordered), is different then the video shows it has a peice sticking out one side that has 6 or 7 notches, and the paper in the box says it's a new addition to give you another way set the angle of the grind. VariGrind2-A I guess. Dont know.  I't doesn't even show the model I have on the oneway site. I'll take a picture and post it once I get home.

Edit:
I attached the pictures of the varigrind2 that I received, the instructions say you can use the serations on the side of the pivot holder or the graduations on the back of the tool holder to set it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Danny they do the same grind but the vari-grind 2 just keeps it from slipping off the grinding stone. I don't care for it because I don't feel it is as versitile as the original. Just my $1.298.


----------

